# Bryn Terfel In Drag !



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I recently borrowed the EMI DVD of Gounod's Faust from my library, with Gheorghiu,Alagna, and Bryn Terfel as good ole Meph. from the Royal opera at Covent Garden.This is hardly one of my favorite operas, but I tried the DVD anyway.
In the Walpurgis night scene, the production had Terfel changing his costume to a woman's sequinned gown , for some reason . It was an LOL situation, and I sure laughed. He looked truly preposterous . What was the point of this arbitrary gimmick? The production wasn't particularly outrageous, but this costume decicion was a blast . otherwise, though .


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

I was expecting a picture and am bitterly disappointed!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

superhorn said:


> I recently borrowed the EMI DVD of Gounod's Faust from my library, with Gheorghiu,Alagna, and Bryn Terfel as good ole Meph. from the Royal opera at Covent Garden.This is hardly one of my favorite operas, but I tried the DVD anyway.
> In the Walpurgis night scene, the production had Terfel changing his costume to a woman's sequinned gown , for some reason . It was an LOL situation, and I sure laughed. He looked truly preposterous . What was the point of this arbitrary gimmick? The production wasn't particularly outrageous, but this costume decicion was a blast . otherwise, though .


Yes, I've also seen a picture of Rene Pape in the same outfit. Too funny.


----------

